# Sleeping or Yaking??



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

I had a tough decision to make at 4am this morning. I'd just finished work after a 21.5 hr shift and was badly in need of a kip. A quick look at the forecast and that decision became a lot easier. I packed up the gear and chucked the yak on the roof.

Man it was freezing! I launched off Arra at 7am. It was a struggle to get live bait while l was losing the feeling in my toes. Eventually I picked up a tiny slimy that was so small on any other day it would have being put back. Better than nothing I reckoned.

Out he went and off i paddled looking for more. Few strokes of the paddle and Zzzzzz I was on!! Looked like I made the right call not going to bed. The fight was short but spirited and a nice spotty was pulled aboard.



















It was a beautiful morning out there. A few other baits got robbed and I had one smashed off the surface while I was looking at it. No more hook ups but It was another enjoyable session. I was back on the beach for around 9.30am. I could have lay down and slept right there. Still it was well worth effort to get out there. I'd have only spent the morning thinking about what I could be missing out on.

I cooked up the spotty in a curry, tasty stuff!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Youll often regret sleeping but rarely regret fishing.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Zed said:


> Youll often regret sleeping but rarely regret fishing.


Yep, never a truer word was spoken. I've had some big fights with myself to get out of bed but never regretted it. Great reward too!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Sounds like you made the right decision Alan, you guys are smashing the winter mackeral.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Big jew, winter spotty
LB is right

You're a bastard

More please


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Cheers guys, chomping at the bit to get back out again at the weekend. 
There was 2 Spanish caught by yakers this week around here. That's the first 2 I've heard of for a while and a spearo told me he's seen stacks of them at one of the solitary islands last weekend. Fingers crossed ill be able to get stuck into one before they (if they ever?) finally head north.

Bertros the curry was delicious. It was my try at fish curry, seemed a bit strange at first bite but got better by the mouthful.


----------



## Happyaz (May 19, 2014)

Nice work mate I must admit the older I'm getting the harder it is to get up early when the temp is dropping you must have been feel it the arms after the big shift


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Uuuh yakking?..it can be a tough choice though. Sweet fish Alan. Smashen them
Wayno


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Happyaz said:


> Nice work mate I must admit the older I'm getting the harder it is to get up early when the temp is dropping you must have been feel it the arms after the big shift


Happy I wasn't long waking up as soon as I felt the cold. It wasn't until it started to warm up a bit and I got back to the beach the tiredness hit like a ton of bricks. Physically it was a fairly easy trip. Just a nice slow troll .5km to 1.5km from shore between two headland. It's a fantastic place to fish and as far as launch spots go it would be hard to get a spot as consistently easy. Love the place !


----------

